# Getting Harmony One to work with Bolt?



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I know some of you have the Harmony One.

If you do are you able to get everything working?

I am finding the device as a PVR, however when I do the manual keys I try to make menu the TiVo button and it is never translating over.

Did you all find the device or did you have to manually map the buttons?
____________
You need to edit the buttons from the activity setting, not the device.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the harmony elite and the menu button on it is the TiVo button. I also have a ultimate and it works the same way. Did not have to set it special by default it works


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Javelin3o4 (Apr 22, 2003)

Did you go into the Harmony software and customize the button? I use the older Harmony Desktop 7 software. Once you log in to your account you click on the customize buttons under your Activity thats setup for watching the Tivo. then just select the menu button, then hit the drop down to the right of that select the PVR or TIVO whatever it classifies it as, then after that another box will populate where you select the button command. Here is pic of what I'm talking about.










Here is a link where you can download the 7.x Harmony software that works with the One.

https://support.myharmony.com/en-ca/troubleshooting-harmony-software


----------



## big0mike (Oct 27, 2015)

I had to go in and manually create the actions for the colored A, B, C, and D buttons. Other than that, and the fact that my MoCA network isn't working yet, I think the remote is good. Once I use the Tivo for a few weeks I'll realize what buttons I still need or don't need.

Mike


----------



## Javelin3o4 (Apr 22, 2003)

big0mike said:


> I had to go in and manually create the actions for the colored A, B, C, and D buttons. Other than that, and the fact that my MoCA network isn't working yet, I think the remote is good. Once I use the Tivo for a few weeks I'll realize what buttons I still need or don't need.
> 
> Mike


yeah since the harmony one doesn't have A,B,C,D or R,G,Y,B buttons you typically have to manually program though. I always found it funny how cheaper Harmony 650 and 700 have R,G,Y,B hard buttons but they left those out on the One.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Javelin3o4 said:


> yeah since the harmony one doesn't have A,B,C,D or R,G,Y,B buttons you typically have to manually program though. I always found it funny how cheaper Harmony 650 and 700 have R,G,Y,B hard buttons but they left those out on the One.


Agreed. I expect it's because the 700 and 650 came out 1 1/2 and 2+ years later, respectively, allowing them to improve on the One.

Per this comparison chart:
One: Jan 2008
700: Sep 2009
650: Mar 2010​
Anybody know when the whole RGYB button thing began? (Or why?)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Agreed. I expect it's because the 700 and 650 came out 1 1/2 and 2+ years later, respectively, allowing them to improve on the One.
> 
> Per this comparison chart:
> One: Jan 2008
> ...


Blu-ray Disc players added those buttons to their remotes. For Discs with Java features.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Blu-ray Disc players added those buttons to their remotes. For Discs with Java features.


This post ... http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1035482-color-buttons-bluray-remote.html ... is from 2008, so the colored buttons probably hadn't had sufficient time to gather widespread acceptance to incorporate them into the One, launched in January 2008.


----------



## big0mike (Oct 27, 2015)

What do you guys do for "turning on" the Bolt with your Harmony?

I programmed it using the "two different buttons" method using the Tivo button to turn it on, or in reality wake it up, and a meaningless button (Exit) for turning it off since it doesn't turn off.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

big0mike said:


> What do you guys do for "turning on" the Bolt with your Harmony?
> 
> I programmed it using the "two different buttons" method using the Tivo button to turn it on, or in reality wake it up, and a meaningless button (Exit) for turning it off since it doesn't turn off.


I use TiVo to turn it on and Standby to turn it off. I believe on the Harmony database "Standby" is called "PowerToggle" I believe, and it only available in the database for some TiVo models, usually the older ones; but all TiVos respond to the Standby IR signal. What I did was program one Harmony remote to be an older TiVo model that included standby and taught it to the other Harmony remote as an additional command. There are other ways to accomplish this, for example you can put the Pronto codes for Standby in an IR blaster; the Pronto codes for Standby for all all remote addresses are available at the Remote Central website.

Once PowerToggle is learned you can tell your Harmony to power off the TiVo during shutdown.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

big0mike said:


> What do you guys do for "turning on" the Bolt with your Harmony?
> 
> I programmed it using the "two different buttons" method using the Tivo button to turn it on, or in reality wake it up, and a meaningless button (Exit) for turning it off since it doesn't turn off.


I use the TiVo button to wake the TiVos up. I don't have my Harmony remotes put them in standby though. I use the high power savings mode so the TiVo will go into standby after two hours anyway.


----------

